# U.S. Military Kills More Top Iranian-Backed Terrorist Leaders In Airstrikes, Reports Say



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Trump is keeping his New Years promise to Iran. 

Message to the world: Don’t f^ck with America. 

U.S. Military Kills More Top Iranian-Backed Terrorist Leaders In Airstrikes, Reports Say.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 3, 2020)

It's been a rough start to the year for shitbags. Both here on the forum, and abroad...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

I hope they used the missiles that kill by swords.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## TomParks (Jan 3, 2020)

Time to thin the herd


----------



## waltky (Jan 3, 2020)

Uncle Ferd says...

..."Dat's right...

... make `em think twice about it."


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

According to a Canadian on twitter, he states tonight it was not an air strike by the US.  Just found this-


An airstrike Friday hit two cars carrying members of an Iran-backed militia north of Iraq's capital, Baghdad, killing five people, an Iraqi official told The Associated Press.

The official added that the identities of those killed were not immediately known. It was not immediately clear who launched the strike, but a U.S. official told AP the attack was not an American military attack.
Airstrike kills 5 members of Iran-backed militia, Iraq official says
so was it Iraqi’s?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

depotoo said:


> According to a Canadian on twitter, he states tonight it was not an air strike by the US.  Just found this-
> 
> 
> An airstrike Friday hit two cars carrying members of an Iran-backed militia north of Iraq's capital, Baghdad, killing five people, an Iraqi official told The Associated Press.
> ...


Nah, we wouldn’t trust the Iranians. It was The Donald.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Nah, we wouldn’t trust the Iranians. It was The Donald.


The gov't lies- that's its constant.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > According to a Canadian on twitter, he states tonight it was not an air strike by the US.  Just found this-
> ...


Iraqi’s.  Not Iranians.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)

the memes are on fire tonight


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2020)

depotoo said:


> According to a Canadian on twitter, he states tonight it was not an air strike by the US.  Just found this-
> 
> 
> An airstrike Friday hit two cars carrying members of an Iran-backed militia north of Iraq's capital, Baghdad, killing five people, an Iraqi official told The Associated Press.
> ...


They just lost a leader, so it wouldn't surprise me if it was from a violent power struggle within the militia.

But early reports on these things are almost always wrong. Every reporter wants to be the first to get the scoop so they tend to report about the incident before they know the facts.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > According to a Canadian on twitter, he states tonight it was not an air strike by the US.  Just found this-
> ...


they heard it from a friend who, heard it from a friend who, heard it from another...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 4, 2020)

Osama is laughing in hell.


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, we wouldn’t trust the Iranians. It was The Donald.
> ...


The generals don't lie. They have to comfort little guys like this:


----------



## the other mike (Jan 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> The generals don't lie.



Unless they're caught in the middle of a witch hunt and interrogated by crooked FBI agents.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 4, 2020)

beautress said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Here is the transcript soon to come out


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 4, 2020)

It's really funny that democrats are complaining that Trump needs their approval to make a targeted strike like this in Iraq yet Obama did it 1,458 times during his administration and they never said HE needed approval for a single one.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 4, 2020)

*I have to hand it to Pelosi for her extreme idiocy in attacking The President due
to her lack of knowledge of the authorization to use military force in that region!*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 4, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *I have to hand it to Pelosi for her extreme idiocy in attacking The President due
> to her lack of knowledge of the authorization to use military force in that region!*
> 
> View attachment 298395


That's probably all that is left...lol

If Trump would have called Pelosi and Schifty to discuss, they would have warned him to get away from the airport before Trump hung up. From reading posts all over this joint, I don't think I'm wrong either.That's unacceptable.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 4, 2020)

*That was General Salami’s actual hand.  It’s all over the Internet.

Did you know that when they got Bin Laden that there was documentation that General Soleimani was helping to finance the 9-11 terrorists?  Obama his that from the public.

Soleimani also planned the recent US Embassy attack and also planned Benghazi.







Persistence Of Memory said:





The Original Tree said:



			I have to hand it to Pelosi for her extreme idiocy in attacking The President due
to her lack of knowledge of the authorization to use military force in that region!

View attachment 298395

Click to expand...

That's probably all that is left...lol

If Trump would have called Pelosi and Schifty to discuss, they would have warned him to get away from the airport before Trump hung up. From reading posts all over this joint, I don't think I'm wrong either.That's unacceptable.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 4, 2020)

Well they said he had blood on his hands. The problem is that his hands are about 50 feet from the rest of his torso.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 5, 2020)

Obama hasn’t said one word to support the military or to stand behind _his (sarc) _country’s actions in taking out a terrorist leader. His silence shows where he stands...





...with his anti-America Muslim extremist brethren.




Known as the "Finger of Tawheed" to represent the oneness of God, this hand symbol is common among Salafis and jihadis both in photographic poses and on social media. Here, ISIS fighter Abu Muhammad al-Mawdisi poses in Gaza.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 5, 2020)

Additional components.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *That was General Salami’s actual hand.  It’s all over the Internet.
> 
> Did you know that when they got Bin Laden that there was documentation that General Soleimani was helping to finance the 9-11 terrorists?  Obama his that from the public.
> 
> ...



It seems we're living in the age of appeasement. Or is it dhimmitude?

*Revealed: David Miliband called off SAS strike on Iranian ...*

The  SAS planned to assassinate Iranian military chief Qassim Soleimani during the Iraq War but were stopped by a personal intervention from Labour foreign secretary David Miliband.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> It seems we're living in the age of appeasement. Or is it dhimmitude?


We are...to Zionism.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > It seems we're living in the age of appeasement. Or is it dhimmitude?
> ...



Oh? You're one of those, are you? 

Heard it all before.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yeah...I say the same thing when our government kills another 'terrorist mastermind'.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



My government tried to do it, some years back, but was thwarted by some lefty politician.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Quite ironically...A Jew...David Milibrand.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



What's his being a Jew got to do with it?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Well, if you reference my initial point in the thread to Zionism and our subservience to it. The fact that Milibrand is a Jew...albeit the son of a very Marxist Communist one...but none the less...a Jew. You would see the irony of the attack being called off by one.
Now...I am not sure if Milibrand is a Zionist...some Jews are not..but chances are he is a huge proponent of the state of Israel.

However...this is ALL about Israel as this provides the west (US/UK/NATO) no benefit. As a matter of fact this is...in the long run a great detriment to the west, and our cultures as a whole. The monetary drag...the subsequent destabilization and mass migration to OUR countries...this really is ALL for Israel.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 5, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



His being a Jew has nothing to with it.

As for the rest; drivel I can't even digest, let alone address.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 5, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *I have to hand it to Pelosi for her extreme idiocy in attacking The President due
> to her lack of knowledge of the authorization to use military force in that region!*
> 
> View attachment 298395


I wonder if he was left handed?  Don't they use their left hand and bare fingers to clean their dirty A holes?

Was that S on his fingers?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 5, 2020)

Mindful said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *That was General Salami’s actual hand.  It’s all over the Internet.
> ...


Hi. How was your holidays?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 6, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



I'm still there. Pouring with rain, and cold.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 6, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Trump is keeping his New Years promise to Iran.
> 
> Message to the world: Don’t f^ck with America.
> 
> U.S. Military Kills More Top Iranian-Backed Terrorist Leaders In Airstrikes, Reports Say.


Democrats are having a really bad week.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 8, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Trump is keeping his New Years promise to Iran.
> 
> Message to the world: Don’t f^ck with America.
> 
> U.S. Military Kills More Top Iranian-Backed Terrorist Leaders In Airstrikes, Reports Say.






Gdjjr said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, we wouldn’t trust the Iranians. It was The Donald.
> ...



 a FACT the OP clearly is clueless about.

this thread title SHOULD read- "Trump says he will address nation regarding Irans response to his MURDER of Soelimen".


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is keeping his New Years promise to Iran.
> ...


Of course you think killing terrorists is murder. You should go to Tehran for the parades.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 9, 2020)

The Chicken Littles got everything wrong on Trump and Iran.

“If you went to bed early Tuesday, you were surprised to wake up Wednesday and learn that World War III has been delayed. No doubt you were also shocked that Iran blinked, oil prices were tumbling and the stock market was soaring. Once again, the Chicken Little chorus got everything all wrong. The sky isn’t falling and Donald Trump pulled off a huge victory. Oh, and he’s still president.”​
This article from yesterday is already laughably out of date and, basically, just wrong about everything. This Will Be Trump’s War. The image of Trump as an angry toddler responding to “right-wing bravado-addicts at Fox News” is embarrassingly off the mark. And that was obvious before yesterday.

It’s more than “embarrassingly off the mark,” it’s an alternate universe.

Everyone, including the Iranians, clearly understands that Trump has a strategy in Iran and exactly what it is. Yet the entire Dem/media establishment is screaming 24/7 that it doesn’t exist.

Meanwhile the “warmonger Trump” killed fewer Iranians in WWIII than Iranian funeral planners and air defense operators did.

It’s fair at this point to start asking Dems and reporters: “which planet or alternate dimension are you on?”

When your views of Trump are taken as axiomatic, then everything is evidence supporting those views, whether it fits or not.


----------

